# Nissan 370Z Nismo Roadster Concept Looks Showroom Ready



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is using the 2015 Chicago Auto Show to display a concept car that looks completely ready for dealer showrooms.*
> 
> For now, Nissan says it’s a one-off preview of what a convertible sibling to the 370Z Nismo coupe would look like, offering similar performance capability to the 370Z Nismo Coupe minus the roof.
> 
> That includes the 350-hp version of the 3.7-liter V6 that powers the Nismo-tuned Z coupe along with upgraded suspension components and a more aggressive body kit. Like other open-top versions of the 370Z, the concept preview is only being offered with a seven-speed automatic that comes with paddle shifters, rev-matched downshifts and a limited-slip rear end.


Read more about the Nissan 370Z Nismo Roadster Concept Looks Showroom Ready at AutoGuide.com.


----------

